
Bing is down - wuliwong
http://www.bing.com/
======
paulmalenke
AOl Search and Siri both use Bing.
[http://imgur.com/dAPgoAu](http://imgur.com/dAPgoAu)

~~~
wuliwong
It also looks like Xbox Live has been experiencing problems all day. What is
going on over there at Microsoft??

------
teachrdan
Down due to its overwhelming popularity, no doubt.

------
adnanh
It's back up

